# KINDLE vs. NOOK



## MICKEY_684 (Oct 14, 2008)

Does any one have any idea which is best or are they more or less equal. All the data that I find is two years old and says
Nook is better.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

How do you define 'better'? Price? Features? Video clarity? Volume of books? That aside, I've looked at Nooks but I own a Kindle and a Kindle Fire and an iPad and I think they're all good....However, I use them for different things....The Kindle has been my book reader and my Kindle Fire has been a small game player and the iPad I use for most Internet stuff....So I don't think I can make a comparison at least with the Nook, but I think if it's available and in your price range it would work well considering it's specs....


----------

